# Anyone need salvaged Hymer B544 B Class spares



## hymerbeliever

salvaged B544 here if anyone needs parts:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIAT-230-2004...ervan_Caravan_Accessories?hash=item45f0aad867


----------



## warbler

Could do with replacement control panel above rear door if you have one available.

Cheers


----------



## hymerbeliever

It's not me that has parts so no more pms or messages please asking whether I have parts.

The van was listed on ebay by this company so phone them:

http://www.kirtonmotorspares.co.uk/Contact.html


----------



## martin1308

hi does your motorhome have a roof light size of opening 800 by 500if so could you give me a call on 07956 154 608 (a branch has cracked mine falling i will add)regards martin


----------



## hogan

Me thinks you will find this thread is over 2 years old.


----------



## cheshiregordon

warbler said:


> Could do with replacement control panel above rear door if you have one available.
> 
> Cheers


I've seen a couple of control panels listed recently on www.ebay.de failing that there a company in North Wales that specialises in repair or replacement panels etc.


----------

